# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  المريخ وأخطاء التسجيلات الصيفية وترميم الشتوية ( حقائق )

## ياسر المشرف

*المتابع لفريق المريخ هذه الأيام يجد أن المريخ يمر بظروف في غاية التعقيد ولا نود الحديث هنا عن الأسباب التي وضعت المريخ في هذه الموقف ولكن فقط للمساهمة في وضع الحلول التي نراها من وجهة نظرنا المتواضعة 
لقد سبق للمريخ خلال التسجيلات السابقة بتسجيل ستة لاعبين فوق السن هم 
طارق مختار وكاسروقا ونجم الدين في الدفاع 
النفطي وحمد الشجرة في الوسط والشغيل 
ويلاحظ أن المريخ  اهمل خانة لاعب الإرتكاز بالرغم من أن الفريق كان يعاني خلال الموسم السابق من تلك الخانة  بوجود لاسانا والسعودي والشغيل المصاب ورغم ذلك اكتفى مجلس المريخ بتسجيل اللاعب حمد الذي تنقصه التجربة ويحتاج لوقت طويل حتى يتأقلم مع الفريق بدليل أن هذا اللاعب لم يجد فرصته في اللعب حتى الآن 
اهمل مجلس المريخ هجوم الفريق والذي كان يتواجد فيه ( المرحوم ايداهور وكلاتشي والسعودي وطمبل المصاب ) وكان يجب على إدارة المريخ عدم المجاملة بالإستغناء عن اللاعب طمبل وتسجيل مهاجم يستفيد منه المريخ كما كان يتعين عليه السعي لإعارة اللاعب السعودي والذي اثبتت السنوات التي قضاها بالمريخ بأنه ليس المهاجم الذي يصنع الفرق لفريقه  
اهملت إدارة المريخ البحث عن حارس مرمى ينهي بصفة دائمة مشكلة المريخ في هذه الخانة والتي تسببت في خروج المريخ من معظم البطولات السابقة كما تسببت أيضا في إهتزاز مستوى الدفاع بفريق المريخ لفقدانه الثقة في الحارس 
الحلول 
من الحقائق الثابتة الآن 
أن المريخ يحتاج الآن بصفة عاجلة لمهاجمين أثنين أحدهما اجنبي والآخر محلي وبالتالي فهو لا يحتاج لوجود اللاعب الدافي في الوقت الراهن 
ان المريخ يحتاج أيضا الى حارس مرمى 
نعود لسجيلات المريخ السابقة ونجد أن المريخ سجل ستة لاعبين وشطب خمسة لاعبين بإعتبار أن عنتر قد انتهت فترة قيده 
إذا فإن المريخ لديه الآن خانتين سيقوم في إحداها بتصحيح وضع لاعبه وراغو فيها 
وتبقت له خانة واحدة بالإضافة الى خانة أيداهور 
بمعنى انه على المريخ التفكير منذ الآن في البحث عن إعارة اللاعب كاسروغا ليكون كبش فداء لأخطاء المجلس لإصلاح  ما يمكن إصلاحه حتى يكون للمريخ ثلاثة خانات 
خانة لتسجيل مهاجم أجنبي  وأخرى لمهاجم محلي وحارس مرمى
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*كنت أعتقد أن المريخ لم يكن في حاجة لتسجيل كاسروغا ابتداء طالما أن قام بتسجيل طارق مختار   بوجود أمير دامر ونجم الدين وكان يتعين عليه تسجيل المرابط في تلك الخانة ليكون بجانب لاسانا السعودي 
كان المريخ يحتاج الى لاعب مهاجم محلي وأعتقد ان هنو لاعب الموردة الذي رفضه المريخ بدعوى أنه قد سبق لها أستفزاز جماهير المريخ وتحريض صحيفة الصدى على عدم تسجيله للمريخ أدت لعد إكتمال إجراءات تسجيله في خانة اللاعب طمبل الذي نكابر على قدرته على الإستمرار في الميادين الخضراء 
لقد سبق أن أعلنها جمال الوالي في التلفزيون وذكر أن إدارة اللاعبين تعلم أن هناك لاعبا لن يستطيع اللعب مرة أخرى  وكان اللاعب طمبل هو المقصود فلماذا تم إستمراره مع فريق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*لماذا قام مجلس إدارة المريخ بشطب الشغيل وإعادة  تسجيله مرة أخرى وهو يعلم أن اصابة اللاعب لن تمكنه من العب لمدة قد تفوق الستة أشهر ، بل نجد أن فريق المريخ لو كان قد سبق له تسجيل المرابط ما كان سيحتاج الى الشغيل اساسا
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*التجاوزات التي حدثت في تسجيلات الصيفية يدفع المريخ الآن ثمنها 
لقد بدا المريخ الموسم الكروي ناقصا ثلاثة لاعبين هم الشغيل وطمبل والعجب فإذا اضفنا لهم الحراس الثلاثة نجد أن هناك خمسة لاعبين في المريخ سيشكلون غيابا في مباريات المريخ وسيكون كشف المريخ سيحتوي على 18 لاعب فقط جاهزون وقد تقلص هذا العد بفقدان ايداهور وإصابة كلاتشي وسعيد السعودي وعبد الحميد السعودي الآن وسفاري الموقوف
وإذا اضفنا لهذا العدد العجب يصبح كشف المريخ يحتوى على 15 لاعب جاهز فقط
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
الاخ العزيز ياسر المشرف تحياتي ...
لا اعتقد يمكن ان نوصف تسجيل كاسروغا وطارق مختار من الاخطاء فكلا الاعبان شهادهم الجميع واقر بمستواهما الذي يؤهلهم ليكونا ضمن كوكبة المريخ في ظل حوجة الفريق لمدافعين اخفاقهم بعد ذلك او وجهت نظرة المدرب فيهما لا يمكن ان يتحملها مجلس الادارة ...
اما عن المهاجمين فلقد كان يعلم الجميع بان المريخ يعاني تخمة في الهجوم فوجود كليتشي وايداهور وعبدالحميد السعودي وطمبل اعطت اشارة لعدم حوجة المريخ لتسجيل اي مهاجم جديد الاصابات التي لحقت بالاعبين في فترة لاحقة ووفاة ايداهور لايمكن ان نلؤم عليها مجلس المريخ هذه اقدار ، والذي يعرف الاقدار فقط رب العالمين ...
في اعتقادي تسجيلات المريخ في الموسم كانت حسب حوجة المريخ والتي نادي بها الجميع في وقتها ...
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*من الواضح أن تسجيلات المريخ السابقة كانت بعيدة كل البعد عن الرؤية الفنية بدليل التخبطات التي حدثت فيها اهتم فيها المريخ بتسجيل اللاعبين المبرزين فقد دون أن ينظر للخانات التي يحتاجها المريخ وإلا ماذا يعني شطب أمير دامر وتسجيل طارق مختار وكاسروغا ونجم الدين وأربعة لاعبون يلعبون في نفس الخانة
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
الاخ العزيز ياسر المشرف تحياتي ...
لا اعتقد يمكن ان نوصف تسجيل كاسروغا وطارق مختار من الاخطاء فكلا الاعبان شهادهم الجميع واقر بمستواهما الذي يؤهلهم ليكونا ضمن كوكبة المريخ في ظل حوجة الفريق لمدافعين اخفاقهم بعد ذلك او وجهت نظرة المدرب فيهما لا يمكن ان يتحملها مجلس الادارة ...
اما عن المهاجمين فلقد كان يعلم الجميع بان المريخ يعاني تخمة في الهجوم فوجود كليتشي وايداهور وعبدالحميد السعودي وطمبل اعطت اشارة لعدم حوجة المريخ لتسجيل اي مهاجم جديد الاصابات التي لحقت بالاعبين في فترة لاحقة ووفاة ايداهور لايمكن ان نلؤم عليها مجلس المريخ هذه اقدار ، والذي يعرف الاقدار فقط رب العالمين ...
في اعتقادي تسجيلات المريخ في الموسم كانت حسب حوجة المريخ والتي نادي بها الجميع في وقتها ...
[/justify]



الحبيب طارق 
لقد ذكرت ان كاسروغا سيكون كبش فداء مجلس إدارة المريخ القادم لمحاولة أصلاح ما افسدوه 
كاسروغا الى الآن لم يجد فرصته سوى في مباراة واحدة ومجلس المريخ يبحث له منذ الآن عن فريق ليتم إعارته فيه وسيعيد امير دامر كما صرح ابوجريشة  فأين هو هذا النجاح 
طارق مختار اصبح إختياطيا بعد أن تم تثبيت سفاري ونجم الدين في قلب الدفاع فأين هي الإضافة ولولا ايقاف سفاري في مباراة المريخ القادمة فتأكد أن طارق مختار لن يكون حلول المدرب في تلك المباراة 
المريخ لديه ثلاثة خانات فقط وابو جريشه يتحدث عن إعادة أمير دامر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*خسر المريخ خانة بشطب الشغيل وتسجيله مرة أخرى ونفس الأمر سيتكرر مع أمير دامر وسيفقد المريخ خانة لإعادة دامر وبعد هذا كله نتحدث عن النجاح
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*المريخ رغم الحديث في الصحف عن نجاح تسجيلاته لم يستفيد سوى من النفطي ونجم الدين أما البقية فقد كانت حلول بديلة وتمامة نقص
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

لماذا قام مجلس إدارة المريخ بشطب الشغيل وإعادة  تسجيله مرة أخرى وهو يعلم أن اصابة اللاعب لن تمكنه من العب لمدة قد تفوق الستة أشهر ، بل نجد أن فريق المريخ لو كان قد سبق له تسجيل المرابط ما كان سيحتاج الى الشغيل اساسا



والله انه اكبر خطأ وقع فيه مجلس المريخ
باعادته للشغيل وهو مصاب
منذ اعادة تسجيله وللمريخ خانة شاغرة
...
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

والله انه اكبر خطأ وقع فيه مجلس المريخ
باعادته للشغيل وهو مصاب
منذ اعادة تسجيله وللمريخ خانة شاغرة
...



لحبيب مرهف 
الشغيل اساسا لم يكن مقنعا لجاهير المريخ قبل اصابته وقد تعالت الأصوات المنادية بشطبه من المريخ قبل اصابته ولكن من الواضح أن التسجيلات تتم وفق معايير نجهلها نحن
معلومة
المريخ لم يخسر فقط خلو خانة بل خسر احدى الفرص السابعة المتاحة له لتسجيل للاعب من قبل الإتحاد العام واخشى ما أخشاه أن يتم شطبه في التسجيلات الشتوية
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

الحبيب مرهف 
الشغيل اساسا لم يكن مقنعا لجاهير المريخ قبل اصابته وقد تعالت الأصوات المنادية بشطبه من المريخ قبل اصابته



نبضي كان من نبضهم
ولكن......
...
*

----------


## alhorey

*المصيبة ان الاخطاء في التسجيلات تكرر برغم مناقشتنا المستمرة لها في كل عام
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الى متى نظل نسجل اللاعب ثم نعيروا؟ وما الذي يضمن نجاح البديل له؟ اعطاء الفرصه للاعب للتأقلم والانسجام افضل التجريب بهذه الصوره
*

----------


## رشووود

*المجلس  كان يعانى من التخمه فى الهجوووم عبد الحميد حسم مباريات كثيره اخرها مباراه الاثيوبى رايح جاى والتشادى .....  خطأ فى الشغيل وكاسروكا .. حافظ  افضل الحراس بعد المعز مشكله فنيه فى عدم تجانس الدفاع ومشكله كبيره هى  العاااااااااااااااااااااااارض 







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام سليم نتمنى من الادارة التفكير بروية في اختياراتها اعتقد ان موضوع الدافي برضو فيهو تقصير من الادارة

*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*الغرض مرض يا هؤلاء
التسجيلات فى كل العالم فيها من ينجح وفيها من لا يوفق
واعتقد نسبة التوفيق فى التسجيلات عالية وافضل عن السنوات الماضية
شوفوا الهلال ومواسيره الدولية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الاخ العزيز ياسر 
ربما عدم التوفيق والاصابات التي ظلت تلاحق الزعيم كانت وراء هذا المستوى الغير مرضي لعشاق الزعيم ..
لا اعتقد أن التسجيلات كانت غير موفقه بقدر ما أن التوفيق لم يحالف الكثيرين وإن كان هناك خطأ في التسجيلات فاعتقد أنه غاسروكا الذي خدع الجميع بمستواه الضعيف !!
أما الشغيل فيكفي أنه كان سبباً وراء خروج الزعيم من البطولة العربية عندما اهدى فريق الوحدات هدفه اليتيم في الرد كاسل بتمريرته الرأسية العكسية ولولا هذا الهدف لتأهل الزعيم رغم السباعية التي ولجت شباكه في عمان بسبب غمر الملعب بالمياه من قبل ادرايو الوحدات !!
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمادالدين القيفى
					

الغرض مرض يا هؤلاء
التسجيلات فى كل العالم فيها من ينجح وفيها من لا يوفق
واعتقد نسبة التوفيق فى التسجيلات عالية وافضل عن السنوات الماضية
شوفوا الهلال ومواسيره الدولية



اي غرض يا قيفي وأي مرض تتحدث عنه 
التسجيلات لم تكن ناجحة  بدليل ان من قام المريخ بتسجيلهم لم يثبتون انفسهم حتى الآن كاساسين في فرقة المريخ عدا النفطي ونجم الدين لإاين هي نجاح التسجيلات التي تتحدث عنها وهل تعتبر تسجيل كاسروغا الذي يفكر المريخ في إعارته بعد اقل من ستة اشهر من تسجيله للمريخ مكسب 
ام تعتقد أن تسجيل الشغيل بعد بعد ساعات من شطبه وخسارة المريخ لأحدي فرص الشطب المتاحة نجاح يحسب لمجلس المريخ 
أم تعتقد شطب امير دامر الذي يسعى المجلس لإعادته في فترة التسجيلات الشتوية نجاح يحسب لمجلس المريخ 
ام تعتقد الإبقاء على طمبل رغم اصابته في كشف المريح من المكاسب 
ورغم ذلك اخي الكريم هذا البوست كما أوضحت في بدايته ليس لمحاسبة المجلس عن أخطائه بقدر ما هو رؤيا لتسجيلات المريخ الشتوية
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

الاخ العزيز ياسر 
ربما عدم التوفيق والاصابات التي ظلت تلاحق الزعيم كانت وراء هذا المستوى الغير مرضي لعشاق الزعيم ..
لا اعتقد أن التسجيلات كانت غير موفقه بقدر ما أن التوفيق لم يحالف الكثيرين وإن كان هناك خطأ في التسجيلات فاعتقد أنه غاسروكا الذي خدع الجميع بمستواه الضعيف !!
أما الشغيل فيكفي أنه كان سبباً وراء خروج الزعيم من البطولة العربية عندما اهدى فريق الوحدات هدفه اليتيم في الرد كاسل بتمريرته الرأسية العكسية ولولا هذا الهدف لتأهل الزعيم رغم السباعية التي ولجت شباكه في عمان بسبب غمر الملعب بالمياه من قبل ادرايو الوحدات !!



الحبيب أحمد 
الأخطاء التي تمت في تسجيلات المريخ كثيرة المريخ سجل ستة لاعبين  أنت اعترفت بفشل اثنين منهم ولست هنا بصدد الدخول في مستويات الذي تم تسجيلهم مقارنة بمن تم الإستغناء عنهم 
انا تحدثت عن خانات في المريخ ثبت بالدليل القاطع أنها كات أحدي مشاكل المريخ خلال الموسم السابق وهي خانة حارس المرمى والإرتكاز والمهاجم والذي اختلف مع من كان يدعي بوجود وفرة في تلك الخانة لأنهم كانوا ينظرون للكم لا للكيف 
هجوم المريخ كان يضم اربعة لاعبين  فقط بينهم هيثم طمبل المصاب والسعودي غير المجدي الذي حاول المريخ التخلص منه بالإعارة وفشل في ذلك وكلاتشي كثير الإصابة التي ابعدته عن كثير من المباريات خلال الموسم الماضي وكذلك فسشله في إحراز اهداف للمريخ افريقيا ، كل هذه المعطيات كانت تحتم على المريخ البحث عن مهاجمين ولأسف المهاجم الوحيد الذي فكر المريخ في تسجيله تم رفضه لأسباب غير فنية بدعوى أنه قد سبق له استفزاز جماهير المريخ عندما أحرز هدفا في المريخ 
كان بغمكان المريخ بدلا من كاسروغا تسجيل المرابط وكنا سنكسب خانتين لأننا لن نكون نحتاج الى الشغيل وكنا سنقوي خانة الأرتكاز بوجود المرابط مع لاسانا 
والموضوع طويل يحتاج للكثير
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*الدافي ممكن يلعب مهاجم لاعب مهاري ومقاتل وممكن يكون مهاجم ثاني
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجاهد محمد الهادي
					

الدافي ممكن يلعب مهاجم لاعب مهاري ومقاتل وممكن يكون مهاجم ثاني



الحبيب مجاهد
بس اعتقد أنه من الافضل البحث عن مهاجم صريح بدلا تركيب هايلوكس في كوريلا 
كان تسجيل الدافي سيكون مجديا لواستغنى المريخ عن العجب أو وراغو 
لقد شاهدنا خلال الموسم السابق أن مصعب عمر فرض نفسه على المدرب اكثر من الدافي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اخطاء المجلس كثيرة ونتمني  اعداد ملف التسجيلات القادمة من الان
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*في جميع دول العالم وفي جميع الفرق عدا السودان ان الأعب لا يلعب سوى خانةواحدة فقط ولا يتم توليفه ليلعب في غير خانته التي يلعب بها 
لكن في السودان الباشا يلعب مدافع وسط ويلعب مدافع ايمن ويلعب لاعب وسط  والنتيج ضياع موهبة اللآعب
                        	*

----------

